# Raising pH



## alexia14 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello! I am new to this site, and have only been doin the fish thing for about a year and a half. Most of what I learned was threw trial and error. 
My most recent problem is my Ph. My Ph is around 6.2. My fish seem to be alright (I'm assuming because theyve adapted) but I dont think my fry will survive for long with the pH being so low... I've used different chemicals such as Alkaline regulator and pH regulator (both are powders) and nothing seems to be working.
*My question is*: _How can I raise the pH, and maintain it steadily somewhere around 7.0 without harming my fish and if possible, natrually, otherwise anyway will do._
I know some "decor" can change the Ph, so I should let you know, I am not really open to putting rocks or stones in my tank.. but I do have 2 moss balls and a peice of drift wood (which I've been told can lower pH.)

Ive been fighting this battle with the pH for a couple of weeks now and have been to quite a few local fish stores.. but I get such different advice I can't tell which is a good idea.. please help.. any information you can share with me is greatly appreciated. Thank youu!! 

-lexi :fish:


29 Gallon tank
_6 Male Swordtail (assorted species)
2 Platys (sex unknown/one of which i think might be prego)
1 white sailfin lyrtail Molly
1 black female lyrtail Molly +3 fry
1 panda cory
1 green emerald cory
1 black mystery snail + 4baby_


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The regulator products are phosphate buffers they do work, but more for holding pH steady, than for raising it. IME what livebearers really need is hardness. If your other fish wouldn't mind (check on the coreis before you try), I would gradually add "cichlid salts". My livebearers thrive in "lake malawi" water, but 'central american cichlid" water is an improvement over "amazon river basin" water. The serious carbonate buffer are things like "rift lake cichlid buffer" and they will raise your pH a lot. I would recommend sticking with alkaline regulator, but adding some hardness up product.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That driftwood is going to keep dragging your pH down unless you add enough buffer to the water to fight it.


----------

